# Keine Verbindung über LAN



## metalgear (13. April 2006)

Hallo @ all 

folgendes Problem: ich habe mein Notebook  zum ersten mal anstatt per WLAN  über Kabel an den Router  an geschlossen. Ohne Erfolg. Aus irgend einem Grund bekomme ich per LAN  keine Verbindung - sowohl über XP als auch per SuSE 10.

Ich bekomme nichtmals einem Ping vom Router  oder den anderen Netzwerkrechnern zurück - während mein System unter der automatisch zugewiesenen IP Adresse von anderen Rechnern aus anpingbar ist. 

Im "Status der Netzwerkverbindung" kann ich erkennen, dass ich zwar Pakete versende, aber keine Empfange. 

Jemand eine Idee oder auch nur einen Ansatz? 

*[edit]* WLAN funktioniert über XP übrigens Einwandfrei.


----------



## AndreG (23. April 2006)

Firewall im gleichen Netz und Subnetz Sonstige Sicherheitseinrichtungen im Netz

Mfg Andre


----------



## metalgear (24. April 2006)

Ähm... danke... 

könntest Du das eventuell spezifizieren?


----------



## teppi (24. April 2006)

Sicher, dass du das richtige Kabel benutzt? Es gibt ja crossed over und patched Kabel .. Hört sich jedenfalls ganz danach an. Aber frag mich bitte nicht, welches man jetzt da benutzen muss ... 

Gruß teppi


----------



## AndreG (24. April 2006)

Bei den meisten modernen Routern und Switches ist das egal. Die erkennen das und richten sich dann auf Twistet oder normal ein. Jedoch ist im Normalfall ein normales RJ45 deutlich von Vorteil.

Ich meinte ob du ne Firewall aufem Lapi hast. Und ob der Laptob im gleichem Netz liegt wie die anderen Rechner. Also z.b. 192.168.1.x Das sollte beachtet werden. 

Ist dem Router dein Rechner bekannt, also nicht das er im Mac-Filter oder drin ist.

Schon mal versucht ne neue IP per DCHP vom Router zu bekommen.
Geht mit Start-->Ausführen-->cmd

ipconfig /release und dann ipconfig /renew

Mfg Andre


----------

